# Smallest P. Regalis Enclosure possible



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently picked up a new p. regalis and it came in a 10in x L 8in x H 6in x W tank i was wondering if this was to small to house in? if it is i can house it in my 12 x 12 x 12 ZooMed terrarium.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2016)

Ya know the size of the t is a critical piece of information...without that, the question is unanswerable.

As a general rule, more room is better than less with fast arboreals.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 28, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ya know the size of the t is a critical piece of information...without that, the question is unanswerable.
> 
> As a general rule, more room is better than less with fast arboreals.


Sorry i forgot that crucial piece of information but she looks to be about 5-6 inches


----------



## G. pulchra (Jul 28, 2016)

Too small......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 28, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> Too small......


alright i figured, thats what she came. in would a 12 x 12 x 12 suffice?


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 28, 2016)

The smaller the cage, the harder it is to work in, as the spider is right there, and can race out without warning.  What's your experience with old world tarantulas?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 28, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> The smaller the cage, the harder it is to work in, as the spider is right there, and can race out without warning.  What's your experience with old world tarantulas?


Alright I know I'm gonna get judged and a lot of hate but it is my first T. I've done tons of research and understand the risks. I'm here to get advice so I can better care for my T and not be judged. if you could please help I'd really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jul 28, 2016)

You should send us a picture of its current set up/enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 28, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> You should send us a picture of its current set up/enclosure.


I'm not home atm I'll send you pics in like 30 mins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 28, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> I've done tons of research


I love to point out the obvious, but how come your "tons of research" didn't uncover the "secrets" for the proper container size for owning a fast, OW Asian arboreal BEFORE you bought it???

Perhaps your "tons" of research was really just ounces of research?

Out of sheer curiosity, why would you want to put such an animal with that type of venom in the smallest container possible?

Based on your question, I don't think you have thought this through enough, good luck because you and your T will need it.

@Toxoderidae maybe you can help this poor soul out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 28, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> You should send us a picture of its current set up/enclosure.


 So here is the current set up that i got her in two days ago. the people at the reptile store told me it was fine to house her in here but i had a feeling it was to small.


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I love to point out the obvious, but how come your "tons of research" didn't uncover the "secrets" for the proper container size for owning a fast, OW Asian arboreal BEFORE you bought it???
> 
> Perhaps your "tons" of research was really just ounces of research?
> 
> ...


It was a pretty simple question -- nothing to get offended over. The set up in the images I posted were what I had purchased her in, which led me to believe that the size of her enclosure was okay. On top of that, I was told by what seemed to be pretty knowledgeable staff that her enclosure was good for her. I knew once I purchased her that I wanted to move her into a nicer sized home, but before I tried to re-home her, I first wanted to get some insight from some of you.

Before you make your harsh criticisms (which were completely and utterly unhelpful, so thanks for wasting your time and mine), learn the full story.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> You should send us a picture of its current set up/enclosure.


and heres is my 12 x 12 x 12 it was originally for my damon diadema but it seems to me that it would suit my p. regalis much better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> So here is the current set up that i got her in two days ago. the people at the reptile store told me it was fine to house her in here but i had a feeling it was to small.
> View attachment 216637
> View attachment 216638



It's unfortunate you bought this tarantula as your first, and even more unfortunate the owners lied to you at worst, misinformed you at best, in selling this animal to you.

If you keep this T in that ridiculous tank you will end up getting bitten at the worst, or having an escape at the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> It's unfortunate you bought this tarantula as your first, and even more unfortunate the owners lied to you at worst, misinformed you at best, in selling this animal to you.
> 
> If you keep this T in that ridiculous tank you will end up getting bitten at the worst, or having an escape at the best.


check the next post. is that better???


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> It was a pretty simple question -- nothing to get offended over.


I wasn't offended hahaha. I was amazed that for someone who claimed to have done tons of research, you don't know one of the most basic aspects of your new pet's husbandry. It's surprising to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> check the next post. is that better???


I would keep your T in a sterilite or larger container. The more room you give it, the safer for YOU.

Also, pebbles aren't needed at all, wasn't sure if you knew that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

If I was you, I would look at the variety of containers that people keep this genus in (check out the genus forum as a start here), ask others for pics too for idea, for better cage decoration ideas.

Honestly, I would provide it a cork bark tube sunk into the substrate as opposed to a cork bark slab leaning against the container. Provide it enough space so it can form a back entrance/burrow out of the tube. Pokies like to feel secure, and a smaller diameter cork bark tube as opposed to a larger cork bark tube would be good. They fit into surprisingly small spaces.

Also, in picking out the proper size, don't pick a container that is the proper size for it now, pick out a container that is the proper size for it in the future relatively speaking. Considering you are brand new to tarantulas, YOU especially don't want to be rehousing an OW T regularly, a member of the genus whose bites have sent full sized men to the hospital.

It's a beautiful T.


----------



## Andy00 (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't own a poecilotheria so I'm not 100% sure I'm giving the best advice, but yes, I'd put her in the larger enclosure. That enclosure looks fine in terms of size, but there are some things I'd change. 1 replace the metal screen with plexiglas/acrylic, and drill holes in that. T's can get their tarsal claws/legs stuck on the screen which can leed to a lost leg or can be a fatal injury. 2 take those pebbles out of the water dish, they're not needed. 3 the humidity gauge and thermometer are not needed. The specific humidity that's recommended in care sheets makes enclosures stuffy and can easily kill a T. Please don't listen to care sheets. If you get another tarantula go with a new world terrestrial 

EDIT:
A lot of people use plastic sterilite or any storage container to house their poecilotherias. A big tall storage box works fine, but it's up to you if you want something cheap but not as see through, or a nice glass enclosure that's expensive but looks nice. I personally always choose the cheap way because to me it's the tarantula that holds the beauty, not the enclosure that it's in. (Of course I still have fun making nice enclosures for my T's haha) Anyways, eventually you'll have to rehouse that T into something bigger so keep a look out for enclosures that you like in terms of size and price. Tom Moran has a great YouTube channel and he keeps his poecilotherias in sterilite bins, maybe you could watch some of those videos and see how the pros keep their pokies! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> I don't own a poecilotheria so I'm not 100% sure I'm giving the best advice, but yes, I'd put her in the larger enclosure. That enclosure looks fine in terms of size, but there are some things I'd change. 1 replace the metal screen with plexiglas/acrylic, and drill holes in that. T's can get their tarsal claws/legs stuck on the screen which can leed to a lost leg or can be a fatal injury. 2 take those pebbles out of the water dish, they're not needed. 3 the humidity gauge and thermometer are not needed. The specific humidity that's recommended in care sheets makes enclosures stuffy and can easily kill a T. Please don't listen to care sheets. If you get another tarantula go with a new world terrestrial


How much "fun" would it be having to rescue a Pokie caught in screen!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay.. Will I blow a gasket responding to this? Here we'll see. Also, thanks @viper69 for summoning me.

How big exactly is that regalis? It looks like a MF to me.
This is how I keep ALL my large pokies. This gives me room for all species except ornata, which get even more space.


My setups are from Jamie, and yes, they are expensive, although a very similar setup using sterilite or a modified aquarium will do exactly as mine does. I just like having it pretty, and allows me to view the spider, even when she is in her hide. Now, I know you asked "don't be harsh, I came for help" But lets be honest. This isn't tumblr, this isn't a "safe space" You asked for help, you're going to get it.

You want the exact OPPOSITE of what you asked for. House her in the largest size enclosure you can get her where she can get food and such. regalis is a larger, more "in your face" species of Poecilotheria.
May I ask why you got this as your first spider? Based on your "tons of research" You should've known what you were getting, and should have cancelled. I almost got an S. calceatum since it was a killer deal, 70 dollars for a mature female. I didn't, because they are brutal, even compared to my pokies. If you want, I can post multiple pictures of my pokie enclosures. They all keep the same design, but vary slightly from each spider. Do not EVER, under any circumstance hold this spider. Regalis are a great species, but (generally, remember it's always _*generally,*_) are going to be much more in the "fight mode" than per say; a subfusca or metallica. Mine doesn't threat posture, but she has attacked me in mistaking for food. I use 12+ inch rubber dipped tongs for that exact reason. Do not use mesh, they can chew through it, and get their tarsal claws stuck in (though it is far less likely compared to a terrestrial) Keep the substrate slightly moist, I let it dry out every now and then, but I always overfill the waterdish. Make sure it has a lot of vertical space. Horizontal space doesn't matter much with this species.

*I hope to The Queen that you understand what you're doing, and that you don't do something stupid.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2016)

Leaned slabs are all I use, they work just fine.  I do suggest surrounding them with plants to make it more inviting.  You want them to have a hide or home base they can bolt to, without this aspect, you're going to have a skittish, unbelievable fast spider that is far less predictable and more difficult to work around.












0214161544a



__ cold blood
__ Mar 24, 2016
__ 1



						AF P. cam enclosure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2016)

why do so many new owners do all this supposed research and still buy Poecilotheria as their first spider. pretty silly honestly.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Okay.. Will I blow a gasket responding to this? Here we'll see. Also, thanks @viper69 for summoning me.
> 
> How big exactly is that regalis? It looks like a MF to me.
> This is how I keep ALL my large pokies. This gives me room for all species except ornata, which get even more space.
> ...


She is a mature female and i just rehoused her into the bigger cage  it was a lot easier then i expected. she was calm the whole time and didn't "teleport" i had on a whole suit of armor from a pair of gardening gloves to my thickest coat haha can't be to careful! i will plan on getting that cage you have from jaime tarantulas when i can i do truly want to give this tarantula "kaleesi" the best possible life.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> She is a mature female and i just rehoused her into the bigger cage  it was a lot easier then i expected. she was calm the whole time and didn't "teleport" i had on a whole suit of armor from a pair of gardening gloves to my thickest coat haha can't be to careful! i will plan on getting that cage you have from jaime tarantulas when i can i do truly want to give this tarantula "kaleesi" the best possible life.


Better, much better. Ditch the safety gear, those are 1 inch fangs. They will go through the thickest clothing you have that wont damage their fangs badly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Better, much better. Ditch the safety gear, those are 1 inch fangs. They will go through the thickest clothing you have that wont damage their fangs badly.


Any other recommendations? you seem to know a lot  about pokies since @viper69  summoned you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> Any other recommendations? you seem to know a lot  about pokies since @viper69  summoned you.


Nothing. Just don't get tagged.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Nothing. Just don't get tagged.


Thats the goal haha


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Leaned slabs are all I use, they work just fine.  I do suggest surrounding them with plants to make it more inviting.  You want them to have a hide or home base they can bolt to, without this aspect, you're going to have a skittish, unbelievable fast spider that is far less predictable and more difficult to work around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more then this?


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

here she is already exploring and drinking water!


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> She is a mature female and i just rehoused her into the bigger cage  it was a lot easier then i expected. she was calm the whole time and didn't "teleport" i had on a whole suit of armor from a pair of gardening gloves to my thickest coat haha can't be to careful! i will plan on getting that cage you have from jaime tarantulas when i can i do truly want to give this tarantula "kaleesi" the best possible life.


i actually recommend doing rehouses with only shorts on. they'll bite through any clothing you put on and its best to be as mobile as possible. biggest reason is that the spider can run up your sleeves and get under your clothing, try getting that out without getting bit! i do this for OW arboreals only. Terrestrials are far far less likely to do that, and NW arboreal bites arent a huge issue to me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shining (Jul 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Nothing. Just don't get tagged.


Catch cup, catch cup, catch cup! I can't stress the catch cup enough. I've had to handle a full grown lady obt because I skipped the catch cup for bolus removal. I would not want to experience handling my MF P. Regalis because I skipped the catch cup (even though she retreats to her cork bark slab and plants 99.9% of the time, catch cup).

Here's another example of a P. regalis enclosure. It's a 12"L x 12"W x 18"H Zoo Med. Screen top has never been an issue. Mine needs a changing to acrylic even though I haven't had any problems I might in the future and I don't want to have to help a big P. regalis leg free of a screen. That's just asking to get my first envenomation.

To keep the humidity up I have to put a piece of glass that covers about 70% of the screen and always have the water dish filled and occasionally over filled to moisten a corner of the substrate.



By the way, welcome to the forums and do you have any experience with any extremely fast venomous animals?

Catch cup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 29, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i actually recommend doing rehouses with only shorts on.


I will never do this thanks. By that logic you'd be better off doing cage maintenance in the nude since they can go up shorts too. No one wants that not you, anyone else in the house, or the tarantula.

I just wear my regular clothing no matter what tarantula I am working with. If you get Ts in your clothes on a regular basis then something other then clothes is really wrong. If your just worried about it put some rubber bands on the sleeves and pants legs and tuck in that shirt.

As @shining said I can't stress a large catch cup enough and tongs/paintbrush with 6-10 inch handles. Always know where your T is before opening or working with the enclosure. If it's not in a good place come back later when it is and do what you need to do. Once it sets up a home it will usually go there if disturbed which helps a lot. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I will never do this thanks. By that logic you'd be better off doing cage maintenance in the nude since they can go up shorts too. No one wants that not you, anyone else in the house, or the tarantula.
> 
> I just wear my regular clothing no matter what tarantula I am working with. If you get Ts in your clothes on a regular basis then something other then clothes is really wrong. If your just worried about it put some rubber bands on the sleeves and pants legs and tuck in that shirt.
> 
> ...


I always do my rehousing in the nude! It lets my body relax and exfoliate as I work! 
(Just kidding) 

I do try to wear tight fitting, or minimal clothing whilst rehousing though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I always do my rehousing in the nude! It lets my body relax and exfoliate as I work!
> (Just kidding)
> 
> I do try to wear tight fitting, or minimal clothing whilst rehousing though.


Right, I not saying I wear my sun dress when rehousing but most clothing is fine for the task.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## elysium (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> here she is already exploring and drinking water!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is beautiful - congrats and enjoy your new T! A lot of folks on this forum can and will be harsh, so just pick out the good advice and ignore the rest, and most importantly exercise caution.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> Any other recommendations? you seem to know a lot  about pokies since @viper69  summoned you.


 

Yes.  Get rid of that water bowl.  It's a hazard when tarantulas fall off the cage sides.  Even arboreals can fall, especially when they're diving on prey or their scopula are worn prior to molting.  Their soft abdomens easily split open and those injuries are fatal.  Not worth it for an artsy fartsy bowl.  Water bowls should always be away from the sides in tall cages. 

Water bowls are also regular receptors for boluses and feces, arboreals like to spray theirs all over the cage.  Permanent water bowls require regular scrubbing to prevent build up of bacteria, mold, odors, etc.  Much more sanitary to use disposable plastic bowls.  I use soufflé cups, bought by the sleeve from restaurant supply stores; 3.25 oz for adults and 1 oz for juveniles.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I will never do this thanks. By that logic you'd be better off doing cage maintenance in the nude since they can go up shorts too. No one wants that not you, anyone else in the house, or the tarantula.


id rather have a pokie on my bare back than trapped under my shirt.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bryverine (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> Any other recommendations? you seem to know a lot  about pokies since @viper69  summoned you.


It looks like you have a hygrometer/thermometer on the side of your enclosure. Be very weary of its values. I'd even go so far as to just throw it away. The only good that can come from that is the thermometer... maybe not even then.

I saw a heat mat in the original enclosure, Ihope you didn't use it for this new one.

Don't mist the cage, use a syringe to put water in the substrate.

These tarantulas don't just run to their homes like you would expect; they will dash, spin, dash a different way, freeze, dash again. Be very careful and never assume they will go in a straight line!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

bryverine said:


> It looks like you have a hygrometer/thermometer on the side of your enclosure. Be very weary of its values. I'd even go so far as to just throw it away. The only good that can come from that is the thermometer... maybe not even then.
> 
> I saw a heat mat in the original enclosure, Ihope you didn't use it for this new one.
> 
> ...


I was gonna peel the heat mat off as it was originally gonna be for my Damon Diadema I might keep it on just in case it gets cold in the winter and have it on when I'm around. also i tossed the thermometer.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> I was gonna peel the heat mat off as it was originally gonna be for my Damon Diadema I might keep it on just in case it gets cold in the winter and have it on when I'm around.


it can burn your spider as they love heat so much. dont use it at all. i highly recommend a space heater for any needed heating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Yes.  Get rid of that water bowl.  It's a hazard when tarantulas fall off the cage sides.  Even arboreals can fall, especially when they're diving on prey or their scopula are worn prior to molting.  Their soft abdomens easily split open and those injuries are fatal.  Not worth it for an artsy fartsy bowl.  Water bowls should always be away from the sides in tall cages.
> 
> Water bowls are also regular receptors for boluses and feces, arboreals like to spray theirs all over the cage.  Permanent water bowls require regular scrubbing to prevent build up of bacteria, mold, odors, etc.  Much more sanitary to use disposable plastic bowls.  I use soufflé cups, bought by the sleeve from restaurant supply stores; 3.25 oz for adults and 1 oz for juveniles.


Okay i will get the souffle cups later this week. Do you put them on on top of the substrate or push the cup into the substrate?


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

shining said:


> Catch cup, catch cup, catch cup! I can't stress the catch cup enough. I've had to handle a full grown lady obt because I skipped the catch cup for bolus removal. I would not want to experience handling my MF P. Regalis because I skipped the catch cup (even though she retreats to her cork bark slab and plants 99.9% of the time, catch cup).
> 
> Here's another example of a P. regalis enclosure. It's a 12"L x 12"W x 18"H Zoo Med. Screen top has never been an issue. Mine needs a changing to acrylic even though I haven't had any problems I might in the future and I don't want to have to help a big P. regalis leg free of a screen. That's just asking to get my first envenomation.
> 
> ...


 here is my catch cup, brush, and forceps. @Trenor 





and the last picture is of my plexiglass cover.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Better, much better. Ditch the safety gear, those are 1 inch fangs. They will go through the thickest clothing you have that wont damage their fangs badly.


That's not even the biggest problem with thick gloves, the biggest issue is that they will severely hamper your dexterity, making your movements clumbsier and more likely to cause an issue where there otherwise wouldn't be one...ditch _those_ gloves.



tonyiscool65 said:


> Any other recommendations? you seem to know a lot  about pokies since @viper69  summoned you.


Don't be in a rush, do things slowly and methodically.  Many people get into trouble when they try to rush things like a re-house...sometimes its best to take your time and just wait a bit...patience always pays off in this hobby.



Trenor said:


> Right, I not saying I wear my sun dress when rehousing but most clothing is fine for the task.


Do you have any pics of you wearing that sun dress my friend?   I find the thought just hilarious, especially with that deep southern drawl you have



tonyiscool65 said:


> Okay i will get the souffle cups later this week. Do you put them on on top of the substrate or push the cup into the substrate?


Bury them into the sub just enough to make them stable, you don't want the spider going for a drink and tipping it right over...just make it stable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## bryverine (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> Okay i will get the souffle cups later this week. Do you put them on on top of the substrate or push the cup into the substrate?


I just have to say that I love when people listen and you're doing awesome!

So here's the problem with heat mats/lamps for Ts:
A. Tarantulas love heat
B. Heat evaporates liquid
C. Tarantulas use liquid to move with hydraulics.
D. Without liquid Tarantulas can't move
E. Tarantulas die by cooking alive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I will never do this thanks. By that logic you'd be better off doing cage maintenance in the nude since they can go up shorts too. No one wants that not you, anyone else in the house, or the tarantula.
> 
> I just wear my regular clothing no matter what tarantula I am working with. If you get Ts in your clothes on a regular basis then something other then clothes is really wrong. If your just worried about it put some rubber bands on the sleeves and pants legs and tuck in that shirt.
> 
> ...


She started to make her home i woke up to this.
IMG_4682.JPG
IMG_4683.JPG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like she wants some privacy! Maybe she's even getting ready to molt soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

bryverine said:


> I just have to say that I love when people listen and you're doing awesome!
> 
> So here's the problem with heat mats/lamps for Ts:
> A. Tarantulas love heat
> ...


okay thank you the heat pad is now in the trash!  @Venom1080

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bryverine (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> okay thank you the heat pad is now in the trash!


Nah, save it for when you start breeding dubia roaches!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonyiscool65 (Jul 29, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> Looks like she wants some privacy! Maybe she's even getting ready to molt soon


Yea its like she put a curtain up haha. That would be so cool if she molted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Do you have any pics of you wearing that sun dress my friend? I find the thought just hilarious, especially with that deep southern drawl you have


The mental image was to emphasize my point more so then to indicate a fashion preference. 
I'm not saying I could pull it off (I totally could though) but if I were to make such an attempt there would be a matching bonnet involved with a good pair of sandals. Yes, my accent would fit in nicely.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> Yea its like she put a curtain up haha. That would be so cool if she molted!


Two of mine did this when I got them and the other never did.






This is a photo from a few days ago and is the first time I have seen all of this T in months.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> The mental image was to emphasize my point more so then to indicate a fashion preference.
> I'm not saying I could pull it off (I totally could though) but if I were to make such an attempt there would be a matching bonnet involved with a good pair of sandals. Yes, my accent would fit in nicely.


I don't know what a lollipop rating is actually for but I just thing you deserve one for this!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> She started to make her home i woke up to this.
> IMG_4682.JPG
> IMG_4683.JPG


This is a good sign. Everyone here has given you sound OW Poki advice, definitely follow it.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 29, 2016)

tonyiscool65 said:


> Okay i will get the souffle cups later this week. Do you put them on on top of the substrate or push the cup into the substrate?



Push them in so they're steady, or they'll get tipped regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jul 31, 2016)

Just treat your regalis like you would treat any tarantula - always be alert for bites and remove any fear you have. Fear may cause you to choke and do things slower than you should, which will aggravate your tarantula. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

